# Can' t install XiLENCE cpu cooler to socket 478



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, 

please someone help me. I bought a new cpu cooler for this cpu SL79K (Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz). Even if i have destroyed over 10 cases i dont know how to install this XILENCE INTEL P4 CPU COOLER - ???? ??? ?????? -.

thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 4 side clips are fastened to the same four locations as the OEM heatsink fan.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

I dont have this part. I had 4 pins. pff damm you XILENCE  Thank you sir! I think i ve got to buy that too from ebay :/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No fault is due XILENCE. If your Mobo is OEM, it probably had a different setup. 
You could also check any local PC shops. They may have used and/or new ones.


----------



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

I orderd this part from ebay. As soon as i get it i ll try to set the cooler and if everthing goes well i come back and mark as solved. Thanks Tyree.


----------

